# Replacement for Geocities' free websites?



## Alliecat

I just found out Geocities is closing "later this year".  They don't say when.  I am somewhat technologically challenged, but I spent a LOT of time creating a website, & was really pleased with the result; it was mainly to show some of my photography.  It was musical & all.  Now Yahoo is dumping yet another free service in a grab for money, & I am thoroughly disgusted that all that work is going down the drain.  
Does anyone have any recommendations for free websites, which are likely to stay free, and not disappear in a couple of years when they don't make a go of it?  I've done a web search for "best free websites" but come up with a lot of advertising, off-topic things, & a few free hosting sites that I've never heard of & don't know anything about.  I don't mind a few ads like on the side of the page as Geocities had -- just not annoying popups & big ads.
What would be a good replacement, with a Pagebuilder-type program, for easy website design?
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## PohTayToez

You can get your own domain name and a decent hosting service for less than $10 a month.  Definitely something to look into if you're serious about your photography.

There are plenty of free hosts, but from what I've seen, they're all pretty much crap.


----------



## bomberboysk

PohTayToez said:


> You can get your own domain name and a decent hosting service for less than $10 a month.  Definitely something to look into if you're serious about your photography.
> 
> There are plenty of free hosts, but from what I've seen, they're all pretty much crap.


If you buy a domain name with godaddy, you can get free ad supported hosting that is pretty good. Only thing is there is a google adwords banner across the top, but the free hosting is equlivent to their "economy" hosting package, just with ads.


----------



## Calibretto

bomberboysk said:


> If you buy a domain name with godaddy, you can get free ad supported hosting that is pretty good. Only thing is there is a google adwords banner across the top, but the free hosting is equlivent to their "economy" hosting package, just with ads.


You'll be quick to learn that those ads get annoying very quickly


----------



## sshaggy

If you wanna stay free, register a domain at www.co.cc for free, and find a free hosting service, which suits your needs from free-webhosts.

You will have your own website in the format www.yourname.co.cc for free.


----------



## Pimpa

There are tons of free hosting sites and even free domain names or subdomains sites. Just google them and youll find what you are looking for


----------

